# Elite Residence Dubai Marina - anyone live there



## maddie1100 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello

I'm looking to move into Elite Residence in Dubai Marina near media city. I wanted to check some questions so wondering if anyone lives there or has lived there?

The apartment in looking faces a nearly finished building under construction, loads of apartments facing this on lower floors are available so wonder if it's really noisy? 

I also wanted to know what the taxi situations like around there in the mornings as I don't drive, and just any other feedback on this building

thanks!


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Never been inside the building, but I've been told the flat quality is decent as well as maintenance.

Yes, it's going to be noisy if you face the Marina 101 construction site. That said, the time when they were throwing debris down the pipeline at 7.30am seems to be over, so you might get some peace.

The main entrance of the building is on the opposite side compared to the others and it faces Al Sufouh Road - and currently the tram construction site, which means that movers will have to go through the parking lot. Take that into account.

Plenty of taxis at any time. They usually park a bit further down the road in front of Sulafa Tower. Worst case scenario, walk either towards Tamani or Marriott hotels and you'll get them from there.


----------

